# R10 Pre-Recorded shows



## lartomar2002 (Nov 14, 2007)

I brought my old R10 up to my vacation site and was planning on watching the pre-recorded programs I have on it and not use it as a receiver (do not have a dish there)but, when I try to set it up it goes to loading satillite info and stops. Is this not possible? I thought since the programs were just recored to a hard drive it would not be a problem. If this can not be done this way do you have any recommendations?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Yes, it should be possible. I think you need to press the Tivo button, or EXIT, or LIST, to get out of that and get to the Tivo's Playlist.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Push the DirecTV button on your remote when it is acquiring satellite info. This will get you to the main screen.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Thanks Mark, I knew it was ONE of those buttons!


----------



## lartomar2002 (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks guys, you were a great help.


----------

